# Do I Definitely Have An Anal Fissure?



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi everyone. Unfortunately, I'm not the average person that have normal BM's on a regular basis... but it's great there is a place to talk about this...I'm realizing I'm so not alone!.Sometimes there will be a bit of blood on the tissue but it's never really runny or anything and there is not that much and the majority of time my BM is just a bit oversized but no blood. I'm wondering if I have an Anal Fissure just because I've seen blood before? My anus doesn't hurt and if I have a normal BM after say a time when I've seen blood, than it's not like I see blood again as one person was describing it's hard to heal because it can tear after each bowel movement.Just wondering what people think of my situation. By the way, if you're having trouble going to the bathroom (seems like the majority here are!) I have a suggestion that might help...I figured it out on my own. In stead of sitting on the toilet the regular way, take off your pants and squat on the toilet...seems to help quite a bit so I thought I'd share it, and if you try it let me know if it helps!Thanks everyone. Happy Holidays.


----------



## mlabe (Sep 4, 2003)

You wanna talk about pain in the butt?(I have IBS-D)I've had a fissure now for approximately 1 1/2 years. I just saw my gastro and she said it was fairly significant. (It never heals).She suggested I continue using my Nitroglycerin and vaseline mix (prescription) as it will heal the fissure. (but it doesn't really get rid of the pain)..Anyways, make sure you don't make it "angry"... trust me... It's really uncomfortable.Take lots of baths and try not to push!Good luck!


----------



## domangue (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi there,Are you guys sure that it's IBS and not Crohn's Disease? I was told by one of my (many) gastroenterologists that fissures do not appear with true IBS.


----------



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi guys!. Thanks to both of you for responding...and to the second person, wow I never thought the first person to respond would be from Ottawa like me!.Based on what I've said though does it look like I had an Anal Fissure or do? Like if I drink a lot more water and don't notice pain and am starting to go regular then do I need to see my doctor about it?Oh and... what medications (if you know of any) are non-prescription based, such as the creams that have been mentioned. I'm not too comfortable about going to my Doctor, yet...Thanks


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

ok, i'll butt in here one last time (pun intended).if you are experiencing a little blood but no pain, it might be internal h's. when a fissure opens up enough to bleed, it hurts during the bm.regarding the person who got the advice that fissures don't accompany ibs.....baloney. people with ibs have way more trouble with anal/rectal malfunction than most because we have more trouble passing stools...either too loose or too hard/big, etc.


----------



## domangue (Dec 18, 2003)

"regarding the person who got the advice that fissures don't accompany ibs.....baloney. people with ibs have way more trouble with anal/rectal malfunction than most because we have more trouble passing stools...either too loose or too hard/big, etc"Yes, I have always had problems with the muscles surrounding my rectum area, but that doesn't mean I have fissures. Fissures usually are associated with Crohn's Disease patients.


----------



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey guys...well thank you for your responses!. How's everyone doing during the holidays??Well this morning I was determined to make a more lifestyle change to combat this problem. I drank I would guess about 4 cups of water in the morning and did some jumping jacks while watching TV...anyway so tonight I had a pleasant BM... small stool, not too soft not too hard...and no need for the plunger!. No blood either, again it's been a while since I've seen blood on a regular occurance.If I were to keep this up for a couple of months and bathe in hot water, is there still need to see a doctor? Any non-prescription medication/ointment/creams that can help?Thanks!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Kevin, This anus problem is going to spoil your xmas if you let it.You have obviously done minor damage to it thru straining, & you might even have internal haemeroids. The answer is to soften the stools, & give your butt some respite. Get yourself some psyllium husks from the Health store & spread a teaspoon over your wheeties in the mornings. Drink plenty of water & it will be absorbed by the psyllium in the stools & make them a flamin, lot easier to pass. Creams & ointments can sometimes make it easier for piles to pop out so i would be enclined to give them a miss, specially ones with petrochemicals in them.Crouching to #### is the natural way, by the way, the stone agers didnt have seats with holes in them!! So go for it ,just dont break the seat!


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

laurie,your doctor is wrong. perhaps crohn's patients are particularly susceptible to fissures. i don't know because that is outside my scope of knowledge, but there are a few things that i do know:1. tens of thousands of people get fissures every day. they're very common and most heal spontaeously without the people even being aware that they've had one.2. a fissure is a simple mechanical failure. the soft, delicate anal lining is stretched beyond its ability by the passage of a large, hard stool. in short, it is caused by constipation.3. you're going to either scare people into thinking they have crohn's just because they have a fissure...or...you're going to keep people from being treated for fissure because they know they don't have crohn's so therefore they must not have a fissure, either. 4. i have battled fissures for years and i don't have crohn's. 5. fissures are outside the realm of the gastro doc. colo-rectal surgeons are the ones to see for this ailment. i had a major hospital's chief of gastroenterology completely miss my large fissure during a rectal exam. it's just not what they do.i went to a colo-rectal surgeon next, and he spotted it in two seconds. be skeptical of advice about your tires from the guy who installs your brakes. oh, heck...be skeptical anyway. always apply lots of common sense and research to everything that any doc has to say.


----------



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

hmmm..interesting post. How's everyone's holiday going? I know I asked that already but watch out for the food!.Well guys it's day #2 and I had 4 cups of water in the morning again, while doing jumping jacks...a couple hours later I had another nice bm...soft, perfect size, hahaha I never thought I'd be so happy after taking a dump but heck it's Christmas...lol. I find it a bit odd coming here after every excavation I take but I just like talking to all of you and maybe I'll inspire others. I would like to know the true definition of a fissure... is it the second you've seen blood that means you've had one.I agree with the last poster that a lot of people get fissures even though they don't know it. Funny how I can agree with someone when I'm asking for the definition but from what I gather it is the stretch of the lining and blood on feces is usually what shows up once you've teared it.See yall!


----------



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh and I wanted to add that it did not hurt at all...not an ounce! I really think I can solve this (at least right now) without going to the doctor. I'm in no way advocating people not to..it definitely is necessary for the majority of people and I'll admit I would still like to go and just be sure...but the fact that it's not hurting or blood isn't showing makes me think that I've pretty much healed, especially seeing as though I'm not having repeated accounts.But again if you have any doubt see your doctor. What you don't know can hurt you.


----------



## kevinf2003 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey all! Happy new year. I had a bit of a vacation and my comptuer wasn't working but now I'm bak online and all is good. How is everyone doing here? Ihope all is well!.Well I won't give you the daily dose except for that between the last time I wrote (a couple weeks ago or so) and now I'd say I'm averaging a BM every couple of days which doesn't hurt at all, no blood, and I'm drinking more water and eating better. Again, if you feel the urge to go to the bathroom, DONT ignore it!. I have to stress the importance of getting in the habit to listening to your body. I would also suggest drinking prior to eating. It helps a lot to drink during and even after meals, but I think when you drink (water) before it helps softening from the very first point the food enters in the body. And, also, if you get the urge or are trying to go to the washroom and you feel like you have to go but nothing is coming out, take your bottom clothes up, and sit up on the toilet with your legs apart. It's kind of hard to explain I hope you guys know what I mean.Take care!!


----------

